#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и восточные единоборства.

## Иппон

Здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос. Совместимы ли буддизм и восточные единоборства? Читал на форуме, что единоборствами буддисту заниматься нежелательно, так ли это?

----------


## Ersh

Да не то, чтобы нежелательно. Главное, чтобы человек отдавал себе отчет, что восточные единоборства и практика буддизма  - это не одно и то же.

----------


## Иппон

А единоборства не станут препятствием на пути к просветлению?

----------


## Ersh

Смотря при каких условиях. Если спортивные единоборства органично сочетаются с будиийской практикой, то на мой взгляд - наоборот, а если они служат препятствием, то конечно, да.

----------


## Норбу

Да ВСЁ может быть или не быть препятствием в своем уме.
С другой стороны если нет препятствий, то нечего преодолять.
я раньше тоже занимался восточными единоборствами, но в итоге выбрал другой путь и доволен этим  :Smilie:

----------


## Иппон

> Смотря при каких условиях. Если спортивные единоборства органично сочетаются с будиийской практикой, то на мой взгляд - наоборот, а если они служат препятствием, то конечно, да.


Для меня единоборства уже не спорт, а образ жизни. Известны ли Вам просветленные не-буддисты?

----------


## Иппон

> Да ВСЁ может быть или не быть препятствием в своем уме.
> С другой стороны если нет препятствий, то нечего преодолять.
> я раньше тоже занимался восточными единоборствами, но в итоге выбрал другой путь и доволен этим


Вы отказались от В.Е. потому что они стали препятствием?

----------


## Норбу

> Вы отказались от В.Е. потому что они стали препятствием?


На тот момент они стали препятствием моей учебы, а не практике буддизма  :Smilie:  но если бы я сейчас ими занимался, то видимо была бы схожая ситуация уже относительно практики  :Smilie: 
хотя допускаю что можно искусно это всё совмещать!

----------


## Ersh

> Для меня единоборства уже не спорт, а образ жизни.


Ну и замечательно. Вот когда Вашим образом жизни станет буддийская практика, тогда у Вас не будет возникать вопросов. :Smilie: 




> Известны ли Вам просветленные не-буддисты?


Я не могу сказать, чтобы у меня имелись неопровержимые данные, что тот или иной известный мне человек, небуддист, был бы Посветленным.

----------


## Иппон

> Ну и замечательно. Вот когда Вашим образом жизни станет буддийская практика, тогда у Вас не будет возникать вопросов.


Скажу честно, буддизм как религия меня не привлекает, да и вообще любая религия. Я считаю, что нужно прежде всего надеятся на свои силы, а не на силу религии. В бою, когда встречаются двое, победа или поражение независит от религии. Но меня привлекают методы, в частности дзадзен. У нас дзадзен отводится особое внимание.



> Я не могу сказать, чтобы у меня имелись неопровержимые данные, что тот или иной известный мне человек, небуддист, был бы Посветленным.


Ну а Вы как сами считаете, такое в принципе возможно? Обрести просветление будучи не-буддистом?

----------


## Иппон

> На тот момент они стали препятствием моей учебы, а не практике буддизма  но если бы я сейчас ими занимался, то видимо была бы схожая ситуация уже относительно практики 
> хотя допускаю что можно искусно это всё совмещать!


Ясно. Значит Вы сделали свой выбор.

----------


## Ersh

> В бою, когда встречаются двое, победа или поражение независит от религии. Но меня привлекают методы, в частности дзадзен. У нас дзадзен отводится особое внимание.


Вот в том, то и дело, что Вы все меряете в критериях победа-поражение. И никак это с буддизмом не вяжется. В этом случае дзадзен Вы не практикуете, а просто успокаете мозги. Полируете кирпич, по удачному выражению одного из дзенских мастеров.




> Ну а Вы как сами считаете, такое в принципе возможно? Обрести просветление будучи не-буддистом?


А что такое просветление по-Вашему?

----------


## Гойко

*Иппон*, выскажу свое мнение как бывший адепт киокушина. Если рассматривать занятие единоборствами как препятствие буддийской практике, то киокушин, в силу своей специфики, на мой взгляд, является наибольшим препятствием. Если же такого препятствия нет, то и беспокоиться не о чем.

----------


## Иппон

> Вот в том, то и дело, что Вы все меряете в критериях победа-поражение. И никак это с буддизмом не вяжется. В этом случае дзадзен Вы не практикуете, а просто успокаете мозги. Полируете кирпич, по удачному выражению одного из дзенских мастеров.


Я не меряю, это просто факт. В жизни, как я заметил, всегда происходят эти стычки - контактные или безконтактные, даже здесь на форуме они могут быть. Для меня победа или поражение тоже не имеют особого значения, потому что как говорил Ояма - это лишь вехи на Пути. Но для меня лично важно сделать все что в моих силах, но при этом не думать о победе или поражении. Да дзадзен успокаивает мозги, это точно, но разве это не есть практика дзадзен?



> А что такое просветление по-Вашему?


По моему это полная реализация себя, осознание себя, понимание себя - вообщем это видиние вещей, ситуаций, проблем и всего такого не при помощи ума, а путем осознания. Наверное так.

----------


## Иппон

> *Иппон*, выскажу свое мнение как бывший адепт киокушина. Если рассматривать занятие единоборствами как препятствие буддийской практике, то киокушин, в силу своей специфики, на мой взгляд, является наибольшим препятствием. Если же такого препятствия нет, то и беспокоиться не о чем.


Скажите, как бывший адепт киокушина, в чем специфика его и почему она является наибольшим препятствием?

----------


## Alexandre

В принципе боевые искусства очень даже могут быть частью практики или вообще практикой, при правильном подходе. 

Ояма, ИМХО, был мужик странный: кореец, помешанный на японском империализме; бойня быков и т.д. (см. биографию)

----------


## Ersh

> Я не меряю, это просто факт. В жизни, как я заметил, всегда происходят эти стычки - контактные или безконтактные, даже здесь на форуме они могут быть. Для меня победа или поражение тоже не имеют особого значения, потому что как говорил Ояма - это лишь вехи на Пути. Но для меня лично важно сделать все что в моих силах, но при этом не думать о победе или поражении.


При чем здесь буддизм?



> Да дзадзен успокаивает мозги, это точно, но разве это не есть практика дзадзен?


Нет, это практика успокоения мозгов. Дзадзен гораздо глубже, шире, и основывается на иных мотивациях. 



> По моему это полная реализация себя, осознание себя, понимание себя - вообщем это видиние вещей, ситуаций, проблем и всего такого не при помощи ума, а путем осознания. Наверное так.


Да нет, Будда не этому учил.

----------


## Гойко

> Скажите, как бывший адепт киокушина, в чем специфика его и почему она является наибольшим препятствием?


Специфику его вы знаете не хуже меня... спортивный парный поединок бойцов ударной техники. "Препятствие" в его идеологии: в силу ограничений ведения поединка физическая мощь и агрессивная манера боя получают преимущственное превосходство над такими качествами бойца как техника и умение читать поединок. Можно смело ввязываться в обмен ударами зная что твое тело не почувствует боли от пропущенного удара. Два-три точно рассчитанных искуссных удара меркнут перед обилием безобидных ударов в корпус. Такой спортсмен, как правило и празднует победу, с формулировкой "за волю к победе", которая у меня вызывает недоумение... победа должна присуждаться победившему, а не желавшему.
Моя характеристика не абсолютна. Все что я сказал не обязательно должно присутствавать именно в таком виде. Многое зависит от самого человека и от человека взявшегося учить этого человека. Теперь я понимаю какими он должен обладать мудростью и мастерством... я таких не встречал. Вернее встречал, но за пределами киокушинкай.
*Иппон*, не считайте это критикой киокушина.

----------


## Komuso

> Здравствуйте! У меня такой вопрос. Совместимы ли буддизм и восточные единоборства? Читал на форуме, что единоборствами буддисту заниматься нежелательно, так ли это?


Я разделяю понятия "единоборства" и "боевые искусства". Цели у них разные.
Начинал я с первого, сейчас склоняюсь в сторону второго. На каком-то этапе я стал понимать, что реку определяет не форма русла, а сущность воды.

Сейчас, спустя 24 года, совершенно не жалею о способ своей жизни. Кроме того, к Дзэн я пришёл именно через БИ.

----------


## Иппон

> Нет, это практика успокоения мозгов. Дзадзен гораздо глубже, шире, и основывается на иных мотивациях.


Если можно в кратце расскажите, что значит глубже, шире и иных мотивациях.



> Да нет, Будда не этому учил.


Понятно.

----------


## Иппон

> По буддизму причиной неблагоприятных состояний ума является неведение.
> Единственное противоядие здесь - это знание.


А по Единоборствам причиной неблагоприятных состояний ума является отсутствие практики. Все дело в практике. Знать о дзадзен и практиковать дзадзен - разные вещи, не так ли?

----------


## Ho Shim

> По второй части вопроса, позвольте так спросить. У кого Будда подтверждал свое Просветление?


А что вы сейчас пытаетесть подтвердить здесь? Причем, никто вам этого не подтверждает. Будда не искал просветления, или подтверждения, он просто искал ответы на свои вопросы, уже достигнув, кстати, мастерства в единоборствах и некоторых других проявлениях искусного ума.




> Если кто то ищет подтверждения Просветления, то значит он еще далек от него. Так?


Возможно, что не дальше чем любой другой. Но если он считает, что он просветлен, то 99% что это не так  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Вы хотите сказать - что Просветление в буддизме чем то отличается по сути, чем Просветление в единоборствах? В чем это отличие?


В буддизме состояние Просветления характеризуется отсутствием неведения о истинной природе вещей и явлний, отсутствием убежденности в существовании вечной и неизменной души, и отсутствием страданий. По всем этим вопросам мы с Вами выяснили серьезные расхождения. Вы утвержтаете существование какого-то нечта, что есть Ваше "я". Если этому учат в карате, то Будда учил прямо противоположному. Соответственно, то, что Вы там практикуете, называя это дзадзен - буддизмом не является, и также не является буддийской практикой. Поэтому я могу утверждать, что то, что Вы достигаете - в буддийском смысле этого слова Просветлением не является.




> По второй части вопроса, позвольте так спросить. У кого Будда подтверждал свое Просветление?


Это замечательный вопрос, который задают все люди, желающие утверждать, что критерием просветления - только их собственное понимание.
На самом деле, вокруг Будды, было множество продвинутых в практике йогов, которые свидетельствовали его просветление переходом к нему в ученики. Кстати, и интенсивность и глубина практики Будды, а также уровень его мышления ну ни в какое сравнение не идет с методами, используемыми в карате.
Также, действительно, Будда и сам свидетельствовал свое Просветление, в той же мере, как и свидетельствовал Просветление других своих учеников.
Буддисты - это те, кто практикуют практики, идущие от Будды и его учеников (Вы спрашивали, кажется, кто такие буддисты). В этих практиках по-сути, нет ничего особенно оригинального - они все были описаны еще йогами - Будда и сам был в общем-то йогом. Его достижение - именно в постижении отсутствия "я".





> В каратэ нет экзамена по просветлению, так как это сугубо личное дело, которое как мне кажется не нужно подтверждать!


Согласитесь, довольно странно было бы обсуждать публично то, что Вы считаете своим личным делом, и оцениваете по своим личным критериям. Так можно оъявить себя кем угодно.




> Если кто то ищет подтверждения Просветления, то значит он еще далек от него.Так?


А кто ищет подтверждение Просветления?

----------


## Иппон

> А что вы сейчас пытаетесть подтвердить здесь?


Подтвердить ничего  :Smilie:  и подтвержадть просветление считаю глупым, даже если оно у меня было..



> Причем, никто вам этого не подтверждает.


Потому что мне не это нужно.



> Будда не искал просветления, или подтверждения, он просто искал ответы на свои вопросы, уже достигнув, кстати, мастерства в единоборствах и некоторых других проявлениях искусного ума.


Ну так и я ищу ответы!



> Возможно, что не дальше чем любой другой. Но если он считает, что он просветлен, то 99% что это не так


Согласен с Вами

----------


## Ни-ла

Иппон! А вы пытаетесь сравнить свой путь с путем Будды??
Ваши вопросы ставят только одну цель - сравнить и доказать себе же, что вы уже чего-то достигли.




> и подтвержадть просветление считаю глупым, даже если оно у меня было..


Простите, но это уже черезчур высокомерно звучит. Можете не говорить мне "Ос"... Словоблудие какое-то .... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Иппон

> В буддизме состояние Просветления характеризуется отсутствием неведения о истинной природе вещей и явлний, отсутствием убежденности в существовании вечной и неизменной души, и отсутствием страданий. По всем этим вопросам мы с Вами выяснили серьезные расхождения. Вы утвержтаете существование какого-то нечта, что есть Ваше "я". Если этому учат в карате, то Будда учил прямо противоположному.


Понятно, что Будда учил не этому. Но разве Вы сами не чувствуете это, что есть нечто?



> Соответственно, то, что Вы там практикуете, называя это дзадзен - буддизмом не является, и также не является буддийской практикой. Поэтому я могу утверждать, что то, что Вы достигаете - в буддийском смысле этого слова Просветлением не является.


Практикую дзадзен и информацию о практике я взял из буддистких источников. Если дзадзен ведет к Просветлению, то почему я не достигну этого практикуя Дзадзен? Или только практики дзадзен недостаточно?



> Это замечательный вопрос, который задают все люди, желающие утверждать, что критерием просветления - только их собственное понимание.
> На самом деле, вокруг Будды, было множество продвинутых в практике йогов, которые свидетельствовали его просветление переходом к нему в ученики.


Вам известны их имена и то, что они были действительно продвинуты? Может они просто гимнастикой занимались?



> Кстати, и интенсивность и глубина практики Будды, а также уровень его мышления ну ни в какое сравнение не идет с методами, используемыми в карате.


А Вы знакомы с каратэ на личном опыте?



> Также, действительно, Будда и сам свидетельствовал свое Просветление, в той же мере, как и свидетельствовал Просветление других своих учеников.


Это думаю не сложно, когда сам владеешь этим и есть опыт.



> Буддисты - это те, кто практикуют практики, идущие от Будды и его учеников (Вы спрашивали, кажется, кто такие буддисты). В этих практиках по-сути, нет ничего особенно оригинального - они все были описаны еще йогами - Будда и сам был в общем-то йогом. Его достижение - именно в постижении отсутствия "я".


Понятно, но если отсутствует "я", то что тогда остается???



> Согласитесь, довольно странно было бы обсуждать публично то, что Вы считаете своим личным делом, и оцениваете по своим личным критериям. Так можно оъявить себя кем угодно.


Конечно.



> А кто ищет подтверждение Просветления?


А зачем нужно подтверждение?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Понятно, но если отсутствует "я", то что тогда остается???


Сахарный заяц на Огненной земле  :Smilie:

----------


## Иппон

> Иппон! А вы пытаетесь сравнить свой путь с путем Будды??


Не вижу смысла в таком сравнении!



> Ваши вопросы ставят только одну цель - сравнить и доказать себе же, что вы уже чего-то достигли


Нет,мои вопросы ставят цель: понять, что достигается посредством практик буддизма, и посмотреть, есть ли что то общее в этом с восточными единоборствами.



> Простите, но это уже черезчур высокомерно звучит. Можете не говорить мне "Ос"... Словоблудие какое-то ....


Ос! Спасибо за Вашу искренность, Ни-ла!  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

> Нет,мои вопросы ставят цель: понять, что достигается посредством практик буддизма, и посмотреть, есть ли что то общее в этом с восточными единоборствами.


Так вы просто раскройте, что достигается практиками в.е.
Только без "настоящего человека". :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Нет,мои вопросы ставят цель: понять, что достигается посредством практик буддизма, и посмотреть, есть ли что то общее в этом с восточными единоборствами.


Ну так и способ найти ответ вроде на поверхности: попрактикуйте какое-то время и может вопросы отпадут. А то потереть за буддизм и составить на этом основании мнение, это получается как в известном анекдоте:

--вот все говорят Карузо, Карузо, а ведь не голоса не слуха у этого Карузо!
--а вы слышали Карузо?
--нет, мне Мишка напел...


PS  А вот интересно, кто-нибудь вообще когда-нибудь слышал о таком феномене, как просветленный шинкаист?

----------


## Иппон

> Так вы просто раскройте, что достигается практиками в.е.
> Только без "настоящего человека".


На начальном этапе - понимание возможностей физического тела. Далее - понимание омрачений, которые препятствуют практике. Далее - понимание страданий. Далее в итоге - понимание самого себя. Это в кратце.

----------


## Echo

Что означает понять физическое тело, что за омрачения, и что такое страдания? Да и про понимание самого себя хотелось бы уточнить. :Smilie:

----------


## Иппон

> Ну так и способ найти ответ вроде на поверхности: попрактикуйте какое-то время и может вопросы отпадут.


Я практикую дзадзен, как считаете - это достаточно чтобы понять?

----------


## Иппон

> Что означает понять физическое тело, что за омрачения, и что такое страдания? Да и про понимание самого себя хотелось бы уточнить.


Мы можем поговорить об этом не здесь, если хотите.

----------


## Echo

> Мы можем поговорить об этом не здесь, если хотите


.
Почему не здесь?

----------


## Fat

> Я практикую дзадзен, как считаете - это достаточно чтобы понять?


Вопросы-то остаются - значит недостаточно  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ну так и я ищу ответы!
> ...


Вы ищете ответы, которые вам уже известны. 
Вы копаете только там, где считаете нужным.

Т.е. руководствуетесь, грубо говоря, понятиями нравится/не нравится, принимаю/не принимаю.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Нет,мои вопросы ставят цель: понять, что достигается посредством практик буддизма, и посмотреть, есть ли что то общее в этом с восточными единоборствами.
> ...


Чтобы сравнить, нужно знать что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств.

Так что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств?

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Далее в итоге - понимание самого себя.
> ...


В буддизме не существует "самого себя" - это иллюзия.

----------


## Fat

> Так что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств?


Шишки такие на кулаках достигаются.... умение считать до 10 по-японски ити-ни-сан-си... ну и еще по мелочи...

----------


## Норбу

а еще ходить без носок, завязывать пояс, и глотать носом кровь  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Понятно, что Будда учил не этому. Но разве Вы сами не чувствуете это, что есть нечто?


Как можно чувствовать нечто? Чувствовать можно чт-\о-то определенное

Практикую дзадзен и информацию о практике я взял из буддистких источников. Если дзадзен ведет к Просветлению, то почему я не достигну этого практикуя Дзадзен? Или только практики дзадзен недостаточно?




> Вам известны их имена и то, что они были действительно продвинуты? Может они просто гимнастикой занимались?


Известны. Алара Калама и Удрака. В своей йогической практике они признали после обучения Будду равным им.




> А Вы знакомы с каратэ на личном опыте?


Я на личном опыте знаком с шаолиньским ушу, а с карате - по опыту многих друзей, и по книгам.




> Это думаю не сложно, когда сам владеешь этим и есть опыт.


Опыт чего?




> Понятно, но если отсутствует "я", то что тогда остается???


Просветление и остается




> А зачем нужно подтверждение?


Подтверждение нужно тем, кто собирается пройти тем же путем. Вы же спрашиваете?

----------


## Ни-ла

Я думаю, Иппону это точно будет полезно
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....803#post157803

Без комментариев.....

----------


## Иппон

> Вы ищете ответы, которые вам уже известны. 
> Вы копаете только там, где считаете нужным.


Не могу согласиться с Вами. Я спрашиваю и получаю ответ, но этот ответ я не могу понять, поэтому еще спрашиваю.



> Т.е. руководствуетесь, грубо говоря, понятиями нравится/не нравится, принимаю/не принимаю.


Руководствуюсь опытом, а не понятиями. За 32 года жизни у меня есть небольшой опыт в том, что правильно, а что нет. 



> Чтобы сравнить, нужно знать что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств.
> Так что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств?


По средством практик восточных единоборств достигается прежде всего на начальном уровне - физическая сила, выносливость, гибкость, скорость, то есть тело становится управляемым и осознанным. В процессе практик достигается также и умение преодалевать усталость, боль, страх, лень, отвлекающие мысли и эмоции. Далее в процессе практик это состояние укрепляется. Особенно после 35, когда физическая силы уходит на второй план из за возроста. В обычных видах спорта, когда спортсмен уходит из профисионального спорта, в лучшем случае он станет тренером, или бизнесменом, так как в спорте он больше не может реализовать себя. В единоборствах же начинается новый этап практики, когда он начинает задавать сам себе вопросы о смысле жизни, о истинном Я, о Просветлении и тд. Такое не обязательно у всех происходит, но у меня вышло именно так.
Теперь я занимаюсь не для того, чтобы драться, теперь это Путь к Просветлению, и я нахожу его очень близким с буддиским, особенно с дзен.

----------


## Иппон

> Как можно чувствовать нечто? Чувствовать можно чт-\о-то определенное


Вот я про него и говорю как о нечто, но его невозможно определить..В Дао говорят об этом, что это не имеет цвета, запаха, вкуса и еще чего то там..))



> Известны. Алара Калама и Удрака. В своей йогической практике они признали после обучения Будду равным им.


Это хорошо.



> Я на личном опыте знаком с шаолиньским ушу, а с карате - по опыту многих друзей, и по книгам.


Вы сейчас занимаетесь ушу?



> Опыт чего?


Опыт практики.



> Просветление и остается


А оно вечно или временно?



> Подтверждение нужно тем, кто собирается пройти тем же путем. Вы же спрашиваете?


Вам подтверждение нужно?

----------


## Грег

> Не могу согласиться с Вами. Я спрашиваю и получаю ответ, но этот ответ я не могу понять, поэтому еще спрашиваю.


Конечно не можете. Потому, что ищете уже знакомый вам ответ.
Ищете его в том, что вам уже известно.
Попробуйте отбросить всё, что вам уже известно и  и попытаться понять то, что вам тут говорят, не опираясь на полученные вами ранее знания.
А если вам это не нужно, то я не понимаю зачем задавать вопросы...



> Руководствуюсь опытом, а не понятиями. За 32 года жизни у меня есть небольшой опыт в том, что правильно, а что нет.


Если у вас есть некоторый опыт и вы им руководствуетесь, то зачем вам кого-то о чём-то спрашивать? Слушайте себя.
Если вы не можете найти ответы в себе и задаёте вопросы другим, то почему не слушаете и не доверяете тому, что вам говорят другие?

По-любому! получается что вы ищете тот ответ, который вас удовлетворит.
Который подтвердит уже изветный вам ответ, хоть вы можете и не отдавать себе в этом отчёт. ИМХО!

----------


## Fat

> Особенно после 35, когда физическая силы уходит на второй план из за возроста. В обычных видах спорта, когда спортсмен уходит из профисионального спорта, в лучшем случае он станет тренером, или бизнесменом, так как в спорте он больше не может реализовать себя. В единоборствах же начинается новый этап практики, когда он начинает задавать сам себе вопросы о смысле жизни, о истинном Я, о Просветлении и тд. Такое не обязательно у всех происходит, но у меня вышло именно так.
> Теперь я занимаюсь не для того, чтобы драться, теперь это Путь к Просветлению, и я нахожу его очень близким с буддиским, особенно с дзен.


Тут, знаете, такой есть тонкий момент... особенно после 35. Непросто смирится с тем фактом, что в сущности лучие годы успешно прострадал фигней, да, полезной для тела, да, скорость, выносливость и далее по списку, но в сущности-то ....  вот и начинаются такие повороты ума, что, типа вовсе не фигней страдал, а к просветлению двигался, только своим, особенным путем...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Теперь я занимаюсь не для того, чтобы драться, теперь это Путь к Просветлению, и я нахожу его очень близким с буддиским, особенно с дзен.


Вы, ИМХО, видите внешнюю схожесть. Второстепенную, с буддийской точки зрения, вспомогательную, так сказать.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А оно вечно или временно?
> ...


Если это то просветление, о котором говорится в Буддизме, то можно сказать и так.
Точнее, наверное, о нём нельзя сказать ни что оно вечное, ни что оно невечное, оно окончательное.

----------


## Грег

> Вот я про него и говорю как о нечто, но его невозможно определить..В Дао говорят об этом, что это не имеет цвета, запаха, вкуса и еще чего то там..))


Не имея грамотного, знакомого с этим самым "нечто" руководителя (учителя), можно принять за это "нечто" нечто совсем постороннее.  :Wink:  
Проще говоря - наколоться, ошибиться. И считать солёным (о котором говорят другие) сладкое.

----------


## Иппон

> Не имея грамотного, знакомого с этим самым "нечто" руководителя (учителя), можно принять за это "нечто" нечто совсем постороннее.  
> Проще говоря - наколоться, ошибиться. И считать солёным (о котором говорят другие) сладкое.


Я прочитал Ваши ответы. Спасибо Вам. Ос!

----------


## Иппон

> Так что именно достигается посредством практик восточных единоборств?


Сейчас понял такую вещь еще относительно этого вопроса: Единоборства дают смелость идти в одиночестве не боясь заблудиться. Некоторые буддисты боятся заблудится - поэтому им нужен Лама, Учитель, Мастер, Гуру. Для единобрца в этом нет такой необходимости - потому что он не боится встретить на Пути кого либо или что либо, а если и встретит - то это для него просто очередная практика по преодалению и пониманию самого себя, своего Истинного Я.

----------


## Грег

> Сейчас понял такую вещь еще относительно этого вопроса: Единоборства дают смелость идти в одиночестве не боясь заблудиться. Некоторые буддисты боятся заблудится - поэтому им нужен Лама, Учитель, Мастер, Гуру. Для в этом нет такой необходимости - потому что он не боится встретить на Пути кого либо или что либо, а если и встретит - то это для него просто очередная практика по преодалению и пониманию самого себя, своего Истинного Я.


 :Confused:  
А куда идёт единоборец, не боясь заблудиться?
 :Confused:

----------


## Иппон

> А куда идёт единоборец, не боясь заблудиться?


Да хоть куда...Куда захочет..

----------


## Грег

Иппон  :Smilie: , я одно не могу понять. В общем-то, это я у вас уже спрашивал.
Если вы знаете куда идти, то зачем вы вопросы-то задаёте?  :Smilie: 
Зачем вам какой-то Буддизм? Идите прямо туда куда идёте, если знаете куда.
Если вы знаете куда придёте, то зачем вам знать, придут ли туда и Буддисты?
А с другой стороны, если вы задаёте вопросы, то почему не слушаете ответы?

----------


## Грег

> Да хоть куда...Куда захочет..


Понятно...
Блуждает по кругу, короче, надеясь найти именно то, что ищет.

----------


## Иппон

Сергей  :Smilie:  Этож форум, буддийский..Здесь люди задают вопросы, получают мнения, делятся чем то, высказывают что то, вообщем общаются. Это хорошее место для общения. Люди практикуют что то, потом общаются здесь - это ж здорово. Вы вот почему здесь? В Вашей традиции я не вижу упоминания о Буддизме,однако ж Вы здесь  :Smilie:  Или это форум только для тех, кто не знает куда идти, или идет только по буддийскому Пути? Я давно искал такое место, где можно обсудить подобные вещи, задать вопрос, поговорить с понимающими людьми. Я разве Вам мешаю чем то?  :Smilie: 
Зачем мне Буддизм? Я еще раз повторяю, что мне близок дзен, я восхищаюсь этим цветком Буддизма, я практикую дзадзен, но я к сожалению или к счастью не буддист. Ваши ответы я слышу, я же поблагодарил Вас за них - Вы хотите чего то другого?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Люди практикуют что то...


Не,  :Smilie:  люди здесь практикуют не "что-то", они знают, что практикуют.



> , потом общаются здесь - это ж здорово. Вы вот почему здесь? В Вашей традиции я не вижу упоминания о Буддизме,однако ж Вы здесь  Или это форум только для тех, кто не знает куда идти, или идет только по буддийскому Пути?


Что'ж тудивительнго - это буддийский форум! Почитайте правила форума, узнаете о чём можно беседовать, не нарушая правил форума.



> Я давно искал такое место, где можно обсудить подобные вещи, задать вопрос, поговорить с понимающими людьми.


По правилам форума, здесь обсуждаются вопросы, связанные с буддийским учением и мировоззрением. Отсебятина, здесь не приветствуется.



> Я разве Вам мешаю чем то?


Нет!  :Smilie: 
Вы задаёте вопросы, я вам отвечаю.



> Ваши ответы я слышу, я же поблагодарил Вас за них - Вы хотите чего то другого?


Я ничего не хочу  :Smilie:  - вы задаёте вопросы, я отвечаю. всё очень просто

----------


## Ersh

> Вот я про него и говорю как о нечто, но его невозможно определить..В Дао говорят об этом, что это не имеет цвета, запаха, вкуса и еще чего то там..))


Того, что невозможно определить - не существует. И неважно, что об этом говорят Дао. В Дзен говорят - дайте мне это, и я отберу его у Вас.




> Вы сейчас занимаетесь ушу?


Исключительно цигун.




> Опыт практики.


Опыт практики чего? Опять разговор ни о чем, да?




> А оно вечно или временно?


А кто здесь вечный?




> Вам подтверждение нужно?


Безусловно, если я получаю Учение - мне важно знать, что я его получаю не у начитавшегося популярных книжек физрука и не у гуру из Бобруйска.

----------


## Ersh

Зы. Уважаемый Иппон, это буддийский форум, созданный для людей практикующих буддизм. Если хотите что-то узнать о буддизме - спрашивайте, Вам ответят. А вести бессмысленную дискуссию - значит тратить бесполезно чужое время и траффик.
Если хотите практиковать Дзен, то первое, что от Вас потребуется - это отбросить все, что Вы до этого знали.
Тред закрыт.

----------

